# Radon kaufen oder noch warten?



## Obstsalat7 (24. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor, mir das Radon ZR Team 6.0 zu kaufen was im Moment ja 599  kostet. Ich frage mich aber nun, lohnt es sich noch ein wenig zu warten, da jetzt die Weihnachtszeit kommt oder spielt das bei Radon keine Rolle?

Hat da jemand zufällig Erfahrung und weiß das Radon eine Rabatt Aktion startet zur Weihnachtszeit oder kann ich direkt zuschlagen?

Grüße,

Obstsalat7


----------



## katzebulli (24. November 2013)

Am Samstag den 30.11.ist im Megastore wieder dicke Party
da gibts bestimmt wieder fett Prozente
siehe auch Radon-Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackSt_thBiker (24. November 2013)

Du kannst auch auf der Online-Shop-Seite Glück haben. Achte auf den Tagesartikel. Hier gibt es täglich wechselnde Artikel aus den Bereichen Kleidung, Zubehör und aber auch Bikes. Mit etwas Geduld und Glück ist Dein ZR Team 6.0 auch mal dabei...dann einfach zuschlagen und online bestellen...


----------



## Obstsalat7 (25. November 2013)

Vielen Dank schonmal fÃ¼r eure Antworten. Also wegen der Sache am Samstag bin ich mir unschlÃ¼ssig.  Weder auf der Radon Seite noch auf Facebook schreiben die, dass es auch Rabatte auf RÃ¤der gibt und da der Store nicht gerade um die Ecke ist mÃ¼sste es sich schon lohnen. Ich denke ich werde einfach mal anrufen aber erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã ist aus den Leuten da nicht so viel heraus zu bekommen. 
Ich mÃ¶chte halt ungerne jetzt 600â¬ ausgeben und zwei Wochen spÃ¤ter mich dann Ã¤rgern das ich das Rad billiger bekommen hÃ¤tte anderseits fÃ¤llt es mir schwer zu warten


----------



## BlackSt_thBiker (25. November 2013)

Ruf halt mal im Shop an. Vielleicht hast Du Glück und es gibt noch ein 2013er Modell im Laden in Deiner Rahmengröße. Wenn ja, kannst Du mit ca. 20% Rabatt rechnen. Ganz ehrlich...Du bist ein wenig spät dran. Immer nach der Messe Eurobike müssen die "alten" Modelle raus und der Sales beginnt. Da kann man immer einen Schnapper machen. Ruf halt mal an und schau, was geht. Wenn was da ist, wird Dir das Bike meistens 48 Stunden lang reserviert. Ansonsten würde ich auf ein Online-Angebot warten. Wenn Du nicht warten kannst, musst Du den Preis wohl zahlen...und das Bike wird irgendwann sicher günstiger...aber sicher nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen...wenn wir von dem 2014er Modell sprechen...


----------



## Obstsalat7 (25. November 2013)

So Anruf im Store war erfolgslos...Es gibt am Samstag keine Rabatte auf die 2014 Serie sondern lediglich auf die übergebliebenden 2013 Modelle wobei die ZR Team 2013 Serie natürlich schon längst ausverkauft ist. 

Ich denke aber nicht, dass ich zu spät dran bin. Jetzt gibt es wenigstens noch die ZR Team 2014 Serie in allen Größen und man könnte sich mit dem Kauf theoretisch noch etwas Zeit lassen. Natürlich hätte man im Herbst bzw. Spätsommer bestimmt noch ein reduziertes Rad aus der alten Serie bekommen können aber der Zug ist ja schon längst abgefahren. 

Ich hatte auch eigentlich nur gefragt ob jemand berreits erfahrungsgemäß weiß, ob Radon zur Weihnachtszeit nochmal eine Rabatt - Aktion startet oder ob sowas untypisch für Radon ist, denn am Ende wartet man zu lange und zack ist die richtige Größe nicht mehr verfügbar..


----------



## Bierschinken88 (25. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, der Preis ist gut und wenn du das Bike möchtest/brauchst, dann kauf es!

Wenn es für dich Spielerei ist und du was zum fahren hast, dann kannste auch noch auf Schnäppchen spekulieren, aber da sitzte möglicherweise nächstes Jahr im Winter noch ohne Bike da


----------



## Obstsalat7 (25. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht. Am Ende warte ich zu lange und dann ist es zu spät. Ich denke ich werde es mir dann einfach bestellen. 

Danke für deine / eure ehrlichen Meinungen.


----------



## Rubik (25. November 2013)

Nach meiner Bestellung wurde das Radon ca. 2 Wochen später für 20% günstiger angeboten.
Habe nur einpaar Sekunden darüber nachgedacht und bin lieber eine Runde mit dem Bike gefahren. ;-)

Also höre auf dein Herz, willst Du jetzt, dann kaufe jetzt!!!  
Die Bikes sind schnell ausverkauft, sonst ärgerst Du dich tatsächlich noch, aber nicht über den Preis!  Gruß


----------



## BlackSt_thBiker (25. November 2013)

Ja, kaufe es und freu Dich! Meins war eine Woche später im Shop als Tagesangebot drin und 150 Euro günstiger. Dananach war es dauerhaft 40 Euro preiswerter. Ist aber ein 2013er Model und ich habe schon 20% Rabatt bekommen. Wenn Du es noch "aushalten" kannst, dann schau halt jeden Tag mal in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen auf das Tagesangebot. Wenn Du Glück hast, ist es dabei und kannst es vielleicht zwischen 50-90 Euro günstiger bekommen. Wenn nicht, kauf es jetzt!


----------



## Nezzar (26. November 2013)

Wohl wahr. Irgendwann gibt's irgendwo immer alles mal billiger. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du aber auch genauso gut auf dem Hobel sitzen und nen Berg runterheizen.

*schielt wehmütig zum Slide 150, das gestern für 400 weniger angeboten wurde*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

Heute gibt es das 2014 Slide 29" in 8.0 zu 1699 Euro. Das ist ein Hammerpreis  Warten kann sich also lohnen, es gibt immer wieder 2014 Bikes mit Rabatten.

Aber bei 599 kann man nicht mehr viel reduzieren. Eventuell 50 Euro. Und dann braucht man schon mehr als Glück.


----------



## Obstsalat7 (26. November 2013)

Stimmt das Slide Angebot ist sicherlich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen aber leider aushalb meines Budgets. 

Ich werde jetzt einfach in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen zuschlagen... Ich glaube nÃ¤mlich auch nicht wirklich daran, dass die auf ein 600â¬ Rad noch unendlich viel Rabatt drauf geben wÃ¼rden... AuÃerdem gab es ja vor kurzem erst die 20% Aktion im Shop auf alles Bikes...also denke ich sowas machen die so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## Thorsten175 (26. November 2013)

Also ich werde mir jetzt auch am Wochenende das ZR Team bestellen. Diese Diskussion hier hat mich irgendwie darin nochmal bestärkt!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Obstsalat7 (1. Dezember 2013)

Soo Leute, habe heute das erste Mal das ZR Team 6.0 ausprobiert und kann nur sagen einfach nur ein geiler Scheiß wenn man vorher immer nur Baumärkt-Räder gefahren ist. 

Ich bedanke mich für eure Meinungen und schließlich auf für die gute Entscheidungshilfe.

Grüße, 

Obstsalat7


----------



## Rubik (1. Dezember 2013)

Ist immer ein Quantensprung! 
Viel spaß damit!!!


----------



## katzebulli (1. Dezember 2013)

@Obstsalat7 gestern im Store 25%auf alles außer auf Shimanoteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Dezember 2013)

@ katzebulli:
die 25% bezogen sich aber auf Bekleidung und Komponenten, nicht auf Bikes

RADON Team


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Wirds die Aktion auch an den Verkaufsoffenen Sonntagen geben?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## katzebulli (2. Dezember 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @ katzebulli:
> die 25% bezogen sich aber auf Bekleidung und Komponenten, nicht auf Bikes
> 
> RADON Team


 Sorry,hab ich wohl falsch verstanden
hatte ne volle Tüte für kleinenEuro


----------

